
Show HN: Easily build your own conversational services/bots - tonylucas
http://www.converse.ai
======
tonylucas
More information on how it works is available at
[http://blog.converse.ai](http://blog.converse.ai) \- I wrote a series of
posts describing it's key functionality. Would love to get some feedback :)

